

Selling Clojure to the Business - yogthos
http://blog.juxt.pro/posts/selling-clojure.html

======
frankiesardo
Another great selling point of Clojure in big, evolving projects is
architectural agility. The combination of dynamic typing and focus on data
structures allows you to pivot your codebase even when it has grown out from
infancy. Changing database model, splitting to different microservices etc.
come relatively easy so you can perform a refactoring while still continuing
to add new features.

To be fair other types of refactorings (e.g. changing some map keys from
keyword to strings in a big codebase) are unnecessarily painful. But dev tools
are getting better and better by the day.

